# Install Freebsd 8 on SunBlade 2500



## pauloperes (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying install Freebsd 8 on Sparc SunBlade 2500, but during boot processing the system stop, i receive a message: jumping to kernel entry at 0x0....

How I solve this?


Regards,

Paulo


----------



## mmoll (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

it seems your framebuffer is an unsupported one. Try to install without keyboard via serial console.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hi*

I installed Freebsd via console, but the boot i received this message


```
not an elf file
program terminated
```


----------



## mmoll (Jun 16, 2010)

pauloperes said:
			
		

> ```
> not an elf file
> program terminated
> ```



Could you post a bit more of the output before this message? Are you sure the machine is booting from the correct disk?


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hi*

I will verify this.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hi*

So, this boot device is correct.

I receive this message?


```
Freebsd/sparc64 boot block
Boot path: /pci@1d,700000/scsi@4/disk@0.,0:a
Boot loader: /boot/boot1

Not an ELF file
Program terminated
```

I have only device, disk0.


----------



## mmoll (Jun 17, 2010)

Hm, hard to tell what's going wrong here... Have you already upgraded the firmware of the box to the latest version? Which version of FreeBSD 8 ware you using exactly (although I think everything on SB2500 should be supported with 8.0-RELEASE)?


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hi*

This openboot is version: 4.9.5

On the site of the Freebsd I saw this before install

Starting with 7.2-RELEASE, sparc64 systems based on UltraSPARC III and beyond are also supported by FreeBSD, which includes the following known working systems:

    *

      Sun Blade 1000
    *

      Sun Blade 1500
    *

      Sun Blade 2000
    *

      Sun Blade 2500


----------



## mmoll (Jun 17, 2010)

pauloperes said:
			
		

> This openboot is version: 4.9.5



Then I would advise an update before everything else. The current version is 4.30.4.a.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 17, 2010)

*hi*

Hi,

When I boot via console, without monitor and stop+a, the boot process normally, if with monitor plugged after stop+A I received this message:   jumping to kernel..


----------

